# Mail n'envoie plus mes messages ???



## jlchm (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Orange m'a imposé de créer un mot de passe pour pouvoir sécuriser mon accès à Orange-Espace client.
Depuis, quand je veux envoyer un message :
-soit Mail me dit "Impossible de se connecter au compte orange France", et me demande de saisir le mot de passe utilisateur puis me dit "impossible de vérifier le nom ou le mot de passe du compte" et mon message est déposé dans le dossier "Boîte d'envoi".
-soit Mail me dit "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur Orange France. Sélectionner un autre serveur dans la liste ci-dessous" : il n'y que Orange France dans la liste en question et mon message est déposé dans le dossier "Boîte d'envoi".
J'ai changé de mot de passe et c'est pareil : je ne peux plus envoyer de message avec Mail.
Je maudis Orange pour cette galère!!!
Par contre, j'ai installé Thunderbird et saisi mon nouveau mot de passe et là, les messages partent sans problème.
D'où j'en déduis que le problème viens de Mail.
Merci d'avance à qui me donnera la solution.


----------



## gmaa (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Connecté comment au réseau?
Quelle Box?
Ça me rappelle une similitude... Orange France m'était proposé d'abord...
En utilisant correctement l'accès Box, plus de souci.


----------



## jlchm (3 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour gamma,
-connecté par ethernet
-Livebox 2 ZTE
Pourtant je saisis bien mon mot de passe que j'ai changé pour être certain qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur à ce niveau.
D'ailleurs je n'ai aucun problème avec Thunderbird qui a bien intégré ce mot de passe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Quand tu vas dans Menu/Mail/préférences/Comptes/Données du compte/Serveur d'envoi/modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP
Là tu modifies le serveur smtp orange : avancé :
Port : 465
ssl : coché
authentification : mot de passe puis donner le prénom.nom sans le @orange.fr
Entrer le mot de passe.
Valider le tout et retenter.


----------



## jlchm (4 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour jeanjd63,
j'ai fait ce tu m'indiques : ça marche avec mon iMac 27", mais pas avec mon Macbook Pro.
Les deux machines sont pourtant sous OS X 10.11.2 El Capitan.
J'observe aussi que les paramètres modifiés sont revenus à leur valeur d'origine sans que j'intervienne.
Bizarre, non?
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Janvier 2016)

Vérifie sur le Macbookpro que tu n'as pas un orange smtp en double. Sinon tu le supprimes et le recrées.


----------



## jlchm (4 Janvier 2016)

Je vois que dans Mail, à la rubrique : Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) il y a sur : 
iMac 27"       : Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : Orange France
Macbook Pro : Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : Orange France (déconnecté)
C'est la seule différence que j'observe.
C'est peut-être ce qui explique que ça marche sur le iMac et pas sur le Macbbok Pro?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Janvier 2016)

Déconnecté indique que ça ne fonctionne pas. Tente de supprimer ce serveur smtp et de le recréer comme indiqué post #4


----------



## jlchm (4 Janvier 2016)

c'est ce que j'ai fait : supprimer le compte et le recréer.
La connexion à orange a été établie et Mail marche de nouveau.
jeanjd63 je te remercie chaleureusement pour m'avoir tiré de ce mauvais pas!
à+ et merci encore


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Janvier 2016)

Pas de quoi.


----------

